# Water parameters for Betta api api?



## Fishfur (Aug 30, 2014)

I’m considering getting some of these fish but there is very little information to be found concerning their needs, either for water conditions, aquarium size or how many fish in a given tank, of which genders.

I’d very much appreciate any information that anyone has on keeping these fish healthy and happy. I’ve decades of experience keeping a lot of different species so I’m sure I can provide what they need, if only I can find out what their needs are.


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

Fishfur said:


> I’m considering getting some of these fish but there is very little information to be found concerning their needs, either for water conditions, aquarium size or how many fish in a given tank, of which genders.
> 
> I’d very much appreciate any information that anyone has on keeping these fish healthy and happy. I’ve decades of experience keeping a lot of different species so I’m sure I can provide what they need, if only I can find out what their needs are.


I know this post is almost a month old but I’ll still respond. 
make sure the tank is cycled!! Research if you don’t know how to do it or what it isZ
tank size: at least 5 gallons
Substrate:anything, no bare bottom
Decor/plants: make sure plants are not sharp, give live plants to make them happier give them caves and a lot to do so they don’t get bored
Need a lid! 
filter and heater, 77-82 degrees is optimal but they can survive in higher or lower.
Food: fed everyday 2 times a day give a variety. Examples:flakes,pellets,brine shrimp, bloodworms, daphnia, mosquito larvae
Tankmates: usually don’t put them with any other fish unless your betta is calm. Depends on the betta. Don’t put bettas together. 
keep light on for at least 6 hours a day .
Those are just the basics but there are


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

@Fishfur simply betta did a care guide for 
Betta api api. They certainly aren’t well known wilds.


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

X skully X said:


> @Fishfur simply betta did a care guide for
> Betta api api. They certainly aren’t well known wilds.


Oh lol I didn’t know it was a breed… I just told them about regular betta care. Disregard that


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Other than the simply betta videos are there anymore places of information for these wilds?


----------

